# Car show ohio



## Colby john (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2017)

Where was this?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2017)

Colby john said:


> View attachment 405978




Cavalcade of Customs?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------

